# weird Irssi issue



## Jago (Mar 19, 2010)

Not really sure if this is the correct subforum, but feel free to move this if it isn't.

Anyway, I am having a pretty weird issue with Irssi, this issue looks like this:







I asked in Freenode #irssi and it was pointed out to me that some irc clients can sometimes send "tab stop" characters for no obvious reason and they they usually show up as 'I on the receiving end. It was recommended to me to use something like the tab_stop.pl script which catches these characters and converts them into whatever you want, for example a single space.

This workaround does work somewhat, but I am still curious, is this really what's causing this issue? I find it quite strange that irc clients of several different people, on several different servers would send these characters for no obvious reason. I've also never seen this issue when using mIRC as a client and haven't had to use any workarounds for this with mIRC either. Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------

